# 4K With Samsung TV - RVU or C61K?



## paulrich1138 (Dec 8, 2015)

If I have a Samsung 4k TV which is DirecTV RVU ready, what is my best option? Utilize the RVU option or just get a C61K? I have an HR44 and a Genie Mini and would just replace the current Mini if I got a C61K.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

paulrich1138 said:


> If I have a Samsung 4k TV which is DirecTV RVU ready, what is my best option? Utilize the RVU option or just get a C61K? I have an HR44 and a Genie Mini and would just replace the current Mini if I got a C61K.


Many prefer a standalone client to built in RVU. Do you listen with the TV's speakers or do you have an AVR?

The C61K can do Dolby Digital Plus (when available) if connected to an AVR with HDMI 2.0a/HDCP 2.2. Samsung's built in RVU can't pass Dolby Digital Plus to an AVR.

Also, welcome to DBSTalk!!!!


----------



## paulrich1138 (Dec 8, 2015)

David Ortiz said:


> Many prefer a standalone client to built in RVU. Do you listen with the TV's speakers or do you have an AVR?
> 
> The C61K can do Dolby Digital Plus (when available) if connected to an AVR with HDMI 2.0a/HDCP 2.2. Samsung's built in RVU can't pass Dolby Digital Plus to an AVR.
> 
> Also, welcome to DBSTalk!!!!


I use an AVR, so the C61K would be best.

Another question. Do I just call them and ask for one to replace my current Mini? What is involved with getting 4k activated?

And thank you for the welcome.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

paulrich1138 said:


> I use an AVR, so the C61K would be best.
> 
> Another question. Do I just call them and ask for one to replace my current Mini? What is involved with getting 4k activated?
> 
> And thank you for the welcome.


yeah, just call them and tell them you want the mini upgraded to a C61K. there might be a one time fee of $99 and a recommit

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

paulrich1138 said:


> I use an AVR, so the C61K would be best.
> 
> Another question. Do I just call them and ask for one to replace my current Mini? What is involved with getting 4k activated?
> 
> And thank you for the welcome.


Make sure your AVR is HDMI 2.0 *AND* HDCP 2.2 compliant.
The c61 k *WILL NOT* work with an AVR that does not have HDCP 2.2.


----------



## paulrich1138 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 23, 2005)

Let me get this straight. I just upgraded to a Samsung UN55JS8500. I have it in my living room connected to a Denon AVR-1912. I have a HR44 Genie connected to the Denon as well. It appears that the 1912 is only HDMI 1.4. For me to get 4k from Directv I am going to either need to get a c61k to sit on top of the HR44 or somehow turn on the rvu feature? I cant find it in my manual.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

starbiker99 said:


> Let me get this straight. I just upgraded to a Samsung UN55JS8500. I have it in my living room connected to a Denon AVR-1912. I have a HR44 Genie connected to the Denon as well. It appears that the 1912 is only HDMI 1.4. For me to get 4k from Directv I am going to either need to get a c61k to sit on top of the HR44 or somehow turn on the rvu feature? I cant find it in my manual.


To get PPV 4K which is all that is available now you will need a C61K paired to your HR44. To get linear 4K you will need a C61K paired to an HR54. You MUST remove the AVR or connect via optical since all devices to get 4K must be HDMI1.0 and HDCP 2.2


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 23, 2005)

starbiker99 said:


> Let me get this straight. I just upgraded to a Samsung UN55JS8500. I have it in my living room connected to a Denon AVR-1912. I have a HR44 Genie connected to the Denon as well. It appears that the 1912 is only HDMI 1.4. For me to get 4k from Directv I am going to either need to get a c61k to sit on top of the HR44 or somehow turn on the rvu feature? I cant find it in my manual.





peds48 said:


> To get PPV 4K which is all that is available now you will need a C61K paired to your HR44. To get linear 4K you will need a C61K paired to an HR54. You MUST remove the AVR or connect via optical since all devices to get 4K must be HDMI1.0 and HDCP 2.2


If I upgrade to a new Receiver such as the Onkyo TX-NR636 or the Denon AVR- S910W I would be able to keep a setup similar to what I have now correct? Also I read that there could possibly be a new STB that will deliver 4k without needing the C61k coming in the future. I may just wait for that and let my TV up convert my DTV content. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

starbiker99 said:


> If I upgrade to a new Receiver such as the Onkyo TX-NR636 or the Denon AVR- S910W I would be able to keep a setup similar to what I have now correct? Also I read that there could possibly be a new STB that will deliver 4k without needing the C61k coming in the future. *I may just wait for that and let my TV up convert my DTV content. Thanks for the reply!*


that is the way to go!!!

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

starbiker99 said:


> Let me get this straight. I just upgraded to a Samsung UN55JS8500. I have it in my living room connected to a Denon AVR-1912. I have a HR44 Genie connected to the Denon as well. It appears that the 1912 is only HDMI 1.4. For me to get 4k from Directv I am going to either need to get a c61k to sit on top of the HR44 or somehow turn on the rvu feature? I cant find it in my manual.


That tv should work excellent as an RVU client. My mom has the 65" version and it's actually really excellent using the internal client. I wouldn't bother with a c61k for it at this time. And I'd only activate the client for maybe a month and watch all the 4K you want then turn that back off till there's more. Just for fun . They have some demos that are awsome I must admit.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 23, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> That tv should work excellent as an RVU client. My mom has the 65" version and it's actually really excellent using the internal client. I wouldn't bother with a c61k for it at this time. And I'd only activate the client for maybe a month and watch all the 4K you want then turn that back off till there's more. Just for fun . They have some demos that are awsome I must admit.


I guess I am not sure how the RVU client works. Is there info somewhere that I can get more info on it? Thanks!!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Quick Question on the RVU.. Does the TV use ethernet or coax to get the signal?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> Quick Question on the RVU.. Does the TV use ethernet or coax to get the signal?


either one but never both. If you use coax then you must use a broadband DECA adapter to "convert" coax to Ethernet.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

peds48 said:


> either one but never both. If you use coax then you must use a broadband DECA adapter to "convert" coax to Ethernet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


So if I hook up the coax currently coming from my box, i should disconnect the ethernet from the TV also as it will get internet signal over the coax like a normal ird?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> So if I hook up the coax currently coming from my box, i should disconnect the ethernet from the TV also as it will get internet signal over the coax like a normal ird?


Well, if your TV is already connected to Ethernet then you can leave it as is and just choose "replace a client" when going though the set up of adding the TV as an RVU client on your Genie. If you want to be "by the book" the you need to remove the Ethernet then connect a broadband DECA to the coax and connect an Ethernet jumper from the DECA to the TVs Ethernet port. If you use coax the TV will connect to the Internet as long as the DirecTV is connected to the Internet as well

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Well, if your TV is already connected to Ethernet then you can leave it as is and just choose "replace a client" when going though the set up of adding the TV as an RVU client on your Genie. If you want to be "by the book" the you need to remove the Ethernet then connect a broadband DECA to the coax and connect an Ethernet jumper from the DECA to the TVs Ethernet port. If you use coax the TV will connect to the Internet as long as the DirecTV is connected to the Internet as well
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


. That is what I was thinking of doing.. I dont need to use ethernet at the TV. I was going to move the HR44 to my bedroom, and add this TV as a RVU Client in the living room using just the coax.

the HR44 is acting as the bridge now, and will continue in the new room. I would rather do this for now, then get a C61 and a new 2 year deal when we could see some new equipment in Q1(or I plunk down for a HR54 when a Reverse band LNB shows up)

I guess this is part of my confusion.. From reading around I need some sort of DECA device to get the set up... It doesnt seem like I can just use the coax connection already there to plug into the TV... Unless something has changed


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> .
> 
> I guess this is part of my confusion.. From reading around I need some sort of DECA device to get the set up... It doesnt seem like I can just use the coax connection already there to plug into the TV... Unless something has changed


As I have mentioned on this thread numerous times you need a broadband DECA in you want to use coax, the F (coax)connector on your TV is just for OTA, there no TVs in the market that have built in DECA. Not sure where the confusion is.

This is the device that you need, there is a newer version that can be connected to the TV via USB that you can use as well

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00DVK1ITI

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok. I got ya now. 

Last question. Can I use the older cinema connection kit or does it have to be the slimmer one 

DECABB1MR0. I have one of these lying around


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> Ok. I got ya now.
> 
> Last question. Can I use the older cinema connection kit or does it have to be the slimmer one
> 
> DECABB1MR0. I have one of these lying around


As long as you have the power supply for it, absolutely! But I really recommend the newer version that can be power via your TV USB port, less messy. You don't need to worry about trying to hide the huge brick that powers the DECA

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I do have the PS

Going to play with it this weekend. If I like it I will order the newer one to have the usb power 

Thanks for the help


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I've tried RVU and the C61K and prefer the C61K. Better response time and updates come from Directv vs. Samsung.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok next question. So I tried to add the rvu tv to the account but customer service couldn't figure it out and kept saying they needed to send a tech. So I chose the replace option and it works fine. Now my question is how can I add back the mini I removed 

Seems I need to increase the client count on the server but directv still shows the old mini active 

On the speed side. It seems just as fast as my c41. And as far as updates. In 2 years that has had 2. So not concerned yet on that front


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You might Try Going into your D* online account and refresh your Service from within your account (Hardware list)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> Ok next question. So I tried to add the rvu tv to the account but customer service couldn't figure it out and kept saying they needed to send a tech. So I chose the replace option and it works fine. Now my question is how can I add back the mini I removed
> 
> Seems I need to increase the client count on the server but directv still shows the old mini active
> 
> On the speed side. It seems just as fast as my c41. And as far as updates. In 2 years that has had 2. So not concerned yet on that front


 correct, you need to add your tv so that you can increase your client amount by one. Seems front line csr don't know how to do this. You may escalating to a sup or perhaps the CRG can get it done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

The Access Card Group didnt either.. Either way the experiment is over. I plugged the HR44 up.. I dont know what it was but the PQ was very soft on the RVU... I know there should/is not a difference but it didnt look right.. TV PQ settings were the same as before also.. I will probably order a C61 in a few weeks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Understand that you likely just needed to tweak the settings as every input has to be adjust separately often times to have the same pq because of the settings in the originating device. And since the tv is the originating device in an RVU system it likely won't ever be identical to the output of a genie with the exact same settings. What to tweak and which direction are different matters.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeh exactly. I messed with the settings for a little bit but idk. Everything was just soft. The other thing I didn't like was you could
not edit the video settings of the client So I could not change the resolution It worked fine. Just like having a c41 there


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> Either way the experiment is over.


Good choice. I never like the RVU thing either.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

I have the JS9500 with the HR44, when I contacted them to install "4K", they configured and installed the RVU on the Samsung. They did bring the C61K; however, the tech was having issues getting everything integrated. I won't go into the merits of what provides the best experience; however, the RVU isn't bad; however, it is missing important functionality such as the skip forward/backwards. Since everything works, and I will reserve the RVU for 4K and PPV movie watching, I am fine for now. Once they come up with the next receiver with all of the bells and whistles integrated, I will call in and will push for a "Free" upgrade due to some issue with the RVU client or something else. 

I would prefer one box to rule them all instead of some hybrid client, and would love to have a unit that expanded the number of tuner availability instead of "subtracting them". E.g. Give me a single box with 8 tuners and maybe I will go to a Genie with all the networked/DECA/MoCA units ....

+-ADT


----------

